# dumb question about the lakes



## Beals (May 12, 2008)

can u mix the lakes together i see in stock ideas they keep their suggestion stock in the same lakes 
thanks just wondering


----------



## justin323 (Nov 29, 2006)

You can and many have it's just not really recommended the ones who have done it successfully usually spent some time figuring out what would work best .


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It depends on which species you are talking about. Some fish from the same lakes shouldn't be mixed in an aquarium, let alone other lakes.


----------



## Beals (May 12, 2008)

i have to ask now
why?
why shouldnt you mix them is it that they have diff levels of aggression or is it because they need different types tank envrioments?

we are new at this and are really looking for as much info as we can get out of all of you so anything is helpful


----------



## HomeDawwg (Apr 7, 2008)

while im no expert on the topic, i feel some people think that you shouldnt mix lakes because its not how nature designed it or something. With a large enough tank, assuming they have similar requirements and are compatable...i dont see why not.


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

i have a gold comp in with malawis no problems.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Beals said:


> i have to ask now
> why?
> why shouldnt you mix them is it that they have diff levels of aggression or is it because they need different types tank envrioments?


That's two reasons. Some fish are more territorial than others and require more tank space. Some have different breeding habits that can interfere with, or be interfered with by other species. Water parameters and diet are also other factors to consider. Until you know the species you're interested in and the size of tank they're going into, there's no way of advising what you can and cannot mix; there are just too many variables to consider.

I would suggest sifting through our LIBRARYand read some articles on various species, tank set ups and suggested combinations. The more research you do on these fish and how to keep them, the more enjoyable it will be when you do.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Joea gave the best advice I think you could get. Even if it looks like the fish would be ok together from reading about them in the profiles (ex: same water chemistry & diet) it would still be a good idea to ask first because it's so easy to miss something important or not even mentioned in the articles that would make a big difference.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

P.S. I don't think that was a dumb question at all. It shows you want to learn before just throwing fish together and that's a good thing :thumb:


----------

